# What Is The Best Way to Install Gypsy Ties in a Large Pre Made Tube Hole



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have my Scouts that I want to shoot using paracorded Gypsy ties in a OTT configuration, But the hole is large and ties can't be beaded big enough to stay in place, even with paracord 850, used in ham radio antenna installations !

How do you guys put Gypsy Ties on a sling that has a large tube opening ? Don't want to use those clips !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

A thick washer with a smaller hole may be the answer. Letting the gypsy tab/tie float and freely twist, yet able to hold the tab/tie in place and not have it slip through the bigger hole.

A wrap method may work too and it would be simple, but just looking for something "Clean Looking"

A plug might work too, but I don't think it would look good and might slip over time.

wll


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Wll the only thing I can think of is Leather.

If loop your leather over the top of the fork with a hole near the centre you could put your paracord through the hole and secure your tubes as normal.

Similar to this but with the paracord through the hole and your normal tube to paracord set up


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

What about a set of chicago screws?


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Barky Bow said:


> Wll the only thing I can think of is Leather.
> 
> If loop your leather over the top of the fork with a hole near the centre you could put your paracord through the hole and secure your tubes as normal.
> 
> ...


That is some serious set up mate, what kind of ammo are you shooting with it? Love the squares by the way!

Cheers.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Emitto said:


> What about a set of chicago screws?


Chicago screws would work with a leather pouch ... which I may do !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Barky Bow said:


> Wll the only thing I can think of is Leather.
> 
> If loop your leather over the top of the fork with a hole near the centre you could put your paracord through the hole and secure your tubes as normal.
> 
> ...


I may run Chicago screws through the ends of a pouch and then put holes in the pouch like you did.. That would make a very need system ;- )

wll


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

wll said:


> I have my Scouts that I want to shoot using paracorded Gypsy ties in a OTT configuration, But the hole is large and ties can't be beaded big enough to stay in place, even with paracord 850, used in ham radio antenna installations !
> 
> How do you guys put Gypsy Ties on a sling that has a large tube opening ? Don't want to use those clips !
> 
> wll


How about a cone of wood or plastic with a hole drilled in the middle. Then on the flat side, a counter sunk area for the knot to recess into. Plug the cones into the holes and then band away.

Alternatively, I've seen rubber corks with holes in the middle. Same idea, different material.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Metropolicity said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > I have my Scouts that I want to shoot using paracorded Gypsy ties in a OTT configuration, But the hole is large and ties can't be beaded big enough to stay in place, even with paracord 850, used in ham radio antenna installations !
> ...


That is a real possibility too ;- ) hummmmmm

wll


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Wll you know those rubber stopper plugs 1/2" X 5/16" at Lowe's in the bins think there like 50 cents each.....Of course you could use those plastic flip clips

sold by Simple-Shot..they will work for tubes..Nathan has a video on attaching any band set....

But I my sel use real leather for gypsy tabs....just has 2 holes just like a pouch..Like you said you could use washers..& a bolt with a wing nut...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Wood bead.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

The rubber lab stopper (cork) with a center hole would seems to be best for an adaptor if you can find the right size. I think Matt posted that he found stoppers at Wallmart but dunno if they have ones with center holes. You might want to make your own adaptor using a drill or drill press as a lathe and chucking in a wood or plastic dowel out of which to make a stopper shaped truncated cone. Drill a center hole first before you lathe turn the dowel for a cone shape isn't easy to clamp into a drill press vise or any vise for that matter. If the hole isn't exactly centered but pretty centered don't worry about it. I would use machine grade PVC or nylon or a hard wood such as maple or ash for the dowel but an ordinary dowel wood would work.

To lathe using a drill or drill press, use a rasp to shape the cone while the dowel is turning and the higest speed is best, then sand paper to smooth it. On occasion when I was a kid I used to use an electric hand drill as a lathe, since we had no lathe, I would mount the drill in a vise and set the trigger to always on with that little button on the side near the trigger. Of course in those days there was no always on button so I had to use a small C clamp to maintain the trigger in the on position. Make sure the drill is mounted securely in the vise, I used a cloth around the drill body to make it more compatable with the vise jaws, but did not block the air vent needed to be unblocked to cool the motor. The rasp should be aggressive enough but not really course. Use a hack saw while the piece is turning to cut the finished cone off. Taper it on the end of the dowel or round stock, not in the middle. When I was a kid I'd use this pseudo lathe drill method to make small stuff. Where there is a will there is a way, right?

The wood oval bead idea mentioned by poster above sounds good if you have a bead shop (arts 'n crafts) handy...and ream out the hole appropriately by setting it in a vise and carefully drill out the hole to the right diameter.

You might photograph your SS for us to see what we might recommend or give the hole diameter.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Foam ear plugs with a hole in them 550 cord threw with a knot.


----------



## Alexander Holman (Jun 8, 2015)

Chaining bolts might work too.

-Xander


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey Xander check your PMs.


----------



## Fletch (Oct 1, 2015)

Both my scouts are set up with para-cord gypsy tabs. I run the para-cord through my final red clay 32 loops and then run both ends of the para-cord through the hole. On the shooter side I tie a barrel knot over one strand with the other. This allows me to adjust the untied strand till I get it where I want it. Then snip off close to the knot and melt the ends till they're joined and are a "bead". It won't pull through, they're death-quiet, and you can get them perfectly adjusted before you melt the ends. I love my little rubber-band killers.


----------

